# Fisheye fun



## AK47J (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked up a used Rokinon 8mm f2.8 fisheye lens last week, I like it so far.

Even the mundane becomes fun with a fisheye, like this 26ft box truck











Small covered bridge in Shevlin Park










165ft tall ponderosa pine


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice ones!


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 17, 2014)

This looks fun....


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 17, 2014)

I think I need to rent something like this to play with for a while.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Mar 17, 2014)

That trees at the end of your post has something awesome about it! I just keep staring at it and find it interesting.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 17, 2014)

I think the bridge is the best one of the bunch.


----------



## AK47J (Mar 18, 2014)

SpikeyJohnson said:


> That trees at the end of your post has something awesome about it! I just keep staring at it and find it interesting.




This lens does "bend" trees and other things into an arc almost 90 degrees from normal. I need to experiment more with it.


----------



## AK47J (Mar 18, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I think the bridge is the best one of the bunch.




The covered bridge is my favorite shot so far.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2014)

AK47J said:


> This lens does "bend" trees and other things into an arc almost 90 degrees from normal. I need to experiment more with it.




The only lines a fisheye keeps straight is those that pass through the center of the image. The further from the center they are, but more they're curved.


----------



## AK47J (Mar 18, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> I think I need to rent something like this to play with for a while.




This lens I bought is nothing special or very expensive compared to most fisheye lenses. It's manual focus and aperture, but that's no big deal. It doesn't do well in low light or into the sun. But it does capture a full 180 degrees and has decent image quality so far.


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 18, 2014)

Did you use a flash in the bridge photo?


----------



## AK47J (Mar 18, 2014)

480sparky said:


> AK47J said:
> 
> 
> > This lens does "bend" trees and other things into an arc almost 90 degrees from normal. I need to experiment more with it.
> ...



I know that. I just found it funny that the top of an adjacent tree just out of frame would peak in from the side at 90 degrees. Distance from the lens seems to reduce that effect


----------



## AK47J (Mar 18, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> Did you use a flash in the bridge photo?



Nope, no flash used on any of those shots. Hell, I haven't used the flash on this camera yet.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 18, 2014)

AK47J said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> > I think I need to rent something like this to play with for a while.
> ...



I think it does well into the sun myself.


----------



## AK47J (Mar 18, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> AK47J said:
> 
> 
> > BrickHouse said:
> ...




Those are excellent shots. Maybe I wasn't specific enough. It seems that objects get silhouetted much easier with this lens.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine works exceedingly well with the sun.


----------



## AK47J (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## AK47J (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## DPHS (Mar 26, 2014)

very nice photos guys! what if we created a fisheye topic? 


2-3 shots of my fisheye











had lil bit of dirt on my lenses here damn


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 26, 2014)

Dirty oven.



Clean oven.


----------



## TWright33 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Clean oven.
> View attachment 69489



Was kinda creeped out for a minute. I thought I was seeing Terry Richardson


----------

